# 70+ inch Plasma TVs?



## dogmatix

I currently have a 52 inch 1080i DLP and would love to replace it at the first opportunity with something bigger and 1080p, preferably a plasma. A projector option isn't for me, so I wondered how far any of you industry insiders think we may be from 70+ inch sets and what price range they may be. 


Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb

You wont see any plasmas in that size due to the cost and weight of a display like that. As a mater of fact Plasma is a dying format and your going to see less and less of them being made over the next few years.


----------



## eugovector

I keep hearing this FUD that plasma is a dying format, yet what is going to replace them? I think plasmas are going to be around as long as they continue to be less expensive and offer a better picture than LCD.


----------



## tonyvdb

eugovector said:


> I keep hearing this FUD that plasma is a dying format, yet what is going to replace them? I think plasmas are going to be around as long as they continue to be less expensive and offer a better picture than LCD.


The big issue is size, Plasmas dont come in sizes above about 46" for the general public due to the weight and heat. Did I not read a while back that one of the main manufacturers was shutting down their plant making plasmas (Panasonic or Pioneer)? 
Yes Plasmas look great but I dont think that they look better than the new LCDs Plasmas also still suffer from burn in problems. I have a friend who bought a 37" plasma last year and he already has burn in issues.


----------



## lcaillo

Since when do PDPs not come in sizes larger than 46"? There have been 65" sets for years. They continue to be cheaper to produce in large sizes than LCD panels. This will likely remain the case for some time.

It is true that there are fewer vendors making PDPs. The plants aged out earlier than LCD plants because they were built earlier. The cost of retooling or opening more up to date plants has caused most of the makers to get out of the business. There are currently onlyPanasonic, Samsung, LG, and one or two Chinese vendors actually making the panels for PDPs. There are at least 14 vendors for LCd panels. I would not be surprised to see Samsung and/or LG get out of the business when their plants get to the point that they need to be updated. It will really depend on whether the LCD panels can be made in the larger sizes with reasonable cost compared to PDPs. This is another case of "we'll see when we see."

For now, PDP is a better value in large sizes than LCD. PDP has dominated the very large flat panel market for years and the LCDs are just beginning to catch up. 


To answer the OP, I don't know of any PDPs that are 70" or larger without getting into very high priced specialty items in the many tens of thousands of dollars. You can get a rear projection DLP from Mitsubishi in the 73" size for under $3K for the better sets, under $2K for lower end and close out models. Mitsubishi also has said that they will have a larger version of the LaserVue set late in 2009 or early in 2010. It may be pricey compared to a 65" PDP but cheap compared to any panel larger than that.


----------



## dogmatix

I have checked out the newer Mits DLPs and like their stylish designs. Allowing that my 52" DLP set was purchased in 2004, likely the newer 1080p models are better with respect to even light distribution across the screen, something my set is defficient in, and I'd want to improve on. 

I am encouraged by the DLP sizes and prices, but how do the newer DLPs and LCD do in the blacks and whites dept compared to the PDPs? If they are comparable, I'd go with a DLP for size and price advantage.

But then again, if manufacturers are abandoning DLPs and Plasma manufacturer are dwindling, then what do we eventually have left, LCD only? So is a LCD set a safer bet than a DLP, if size is not an issue?


----------



## tonyvdb

lcaillo said:


> Since when do PDPs not come in sizes larger than 46"? There have been 65" sets for years. They continue to be cheaper to produce in large sizes than LCD panels. This will likely remain the case for some time.


I did not say you cant find them bigger than 46" just dificult. Can you actually buy Plasma that big any more? I have not seen one that big in stores in about 2 years I know that you could get them that big in the past but now? it seems that if you want one that large LCD has taken over the market.


----------



## lcaillo

dogmatix said:


> I have checked out the newer Mits DLPs and like their stylish designs. Allowing that my 52" DLP set was purchased in 2004, likely the newer 1080p models are better with respect to even light distribution across the screen, something my set is defficient in, and I'd want to improve on.
> 
> I am encouraged by the DLP sizes and prices, but how do the newer DLPs and LCD do in the blacks and whites dept compared to the PDPs? If they are comparable, I'd go with a DLP for size and price advantage.
> 
> But then again, if manufacturers are abandoning DLPs and Plasma manufacturer are dwindling, then what do we eventually have left, LCD only? So is a LCD set a safer bet than a DLP, if size is not an issue?


I'd say the newest DLPs are very close in black performance. Better than some, not as good as the best PDPs, better than most LCDs. The performance is much better than your older DLP set, though it would likely need a good cleaning of the lenses and mirror by now.

If you buy a PDP or a DLP now because it meets your needs and they are no longer made in 2 years, what does it matter? How is LCD a safer bet?


----------



## lcaillo

tonyvdb said:


> I did not say you cant find them bigger than 46" just dificult. Can you actually buy Plasma that big any more? I have not seen one that big in stores in about 2 years I know that you could get them that big in the past but now? it seems that if you want one that large LCD has taken over the market.


The Panasonics are all over the place in 65" sizes. Most of what is sold in PDPs is likely larger than 46". In that class set, LCDs are much more competitive.

You actually said "Plasmas dont come in sizes above about 46" for the general public..." This is an incorrect and misleading statement. There is enough confusion in the market without adding to it with statements like this. If you want to say something like "I have not seen as many large plasma sets as I used to," then that would be stating your experience. Saying that they don't come in those sizes is a statement that is factually incorrect. There is nothing wrong with stating your opinion or experience, but getting the facts wrong simply makes a confusing market worse. The OP came for clarification, not to be further confused.


----------



## eugovector

A quick visit to bestbuy.com and click on "plasma" reveals:

40" - 49" (7)
50" - 59" (27)
60" and Up (7)

The number in parentheses is the number of sets listed, so I'd say 50"+ is alive and well, including a 65" Panasonic for $2700. 

Best Buy has the 50" 720p Sammy for $799. Anyone seen a 50" LCD at that price? I think that plasma has a lot of life left in it until LCD gets bigger and less expensive.


----------



## dogmatix

So the gist/comsensus seems to be that LCDs are expected to be around a lot longer than Plasma. Is that correct?


----------



## dogmatix

If you buy a PDP or a DLP now because it meets your needs and they are no longer made in 2 years, what does it matter? How is LCD a safer bet?[/QUOTE]

I'd think that service would be important for that kind of investment? If the set is no longer being made, would the manufacturer still offer repair service?


----------



## lcaillo

Many of the vendors don't offer service anyway. They make the conscious decision that if it is under warranty they will replace it, and beyond that they offer virtually no service support at all. Look at CRT sets. They have not been made by most vendors for several years and we still have service support for the better brands, no support for the off brands. The same is true for any technology. The vendor decides how to support the product. You are likely better off from a service perspective buying a Pioneer PDP which there will be no more of than a Polaroid or Westinghouse LCD that will be a current product in the future.

Understand that service is a complex matter. Vendors that have a service network and generally offer service support will have the same kind of support in most cases that they had before a technology was discontinued. A given model is no longer made after a year or so, but you still can get it fixed if you buy it from a service oriented manufacturer.


----------



## dogmatix

Ah! Thanks, for the explanation, Leonard.


----------



## BruZZi

dogmatix said:


> I currently have a 52 inch 1080i DLP and would love to replace it at the first opportunity with something bigger and 1080p, preferably a plasma. A projector option isn't for me, so I wondered how far any of you industry insiders think we may be from 70+ inch sets and what price range they may be.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> tonyvdb said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wont see any plasmas in that size due to the cost and weight of a display like that. As a mater of fact Plasma is a dying format and your going to see less and less of them being made over the next few years.
Click to expand...












Panasonic is going to release a 85" display - the TH-85PF12U this month. (MSRP: $30,000)

.


----------

